# rebuilding F-1 car



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an older Tamiya f-1
the back axle and diff is really junk! Is there a modern conversion for axles using the 13mm hex tires. I have two bags full of these tires would like to use be able to them. A regular pan car axle fits perfect.
thanks Dan


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

If you have an f103, you can switch over to an f104 diff assembly.


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*My F-1*

This is the car I have


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmm, not sure what you have there. You may try the rctech forum.


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks like an older F103 model, notice how it has the wide front suspension.
I don't know how much F1 or Tamiya chassis experience you have, but I've raced an F104 and F103 so I could help you out, plus there are about 20 people in my club that race F1.
PM or email me with whatever questions you may have.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I think it's a mutt, especially with a .25" axle. Might be a good foam carpet car, though.


----------

